# Advice wanted on good 35mm slide scanner



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I have the dubious honour of being the "family archivist" and as such I will need to digitally transfer all of our 35mm slide photos. It's nice hobby really, I have just finished the 8mm film transfer to DVD and I'm ready to move on to the slides. When this done I'll be scanning the printed photos, since my mom accidently threw out all the negatives a few years ago.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, we are in the same boat (although one of us has a Mac in hand). Still, regardless of needless details, when I asked the same question, Macdoc suggested the Epson 3200. I was looking at this scanner, plus the Canon 9900F. Both are being sold at Henry's, so I have an idea of their price. Macdoc also suggested the Kodak processing of slides in batches which are then placed on a CD. Good luck, mon ami.

How is your little girl???


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Stay off the Canon due to software support issues but our staff who is very picky loves his 3200.
Surprising that a desktop can rival a dedicated slide scanner..technology moves on


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I shall await your views about the iMac RAM question I posted in another thread. Our MacMaven here at MUN felt the same way about Epson scanners as you do, so you run in good company.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For what it's worth, we've been using a Pacific Image PF 3600 Pro dedicated slide scanner with our FP iMac 800. The driver only works from within Photoshop, but since that's where the images end up anyway, it's no big deal.

I'll give P.I. kudos for getting the scanner support out so quickly. They did it faster than Canon did for our N650U.

(I'm still burning  that there is no standalone toolbox in OS X for the Canon scanner)

M.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark, what about those of us who will not be utilizing PhotoShop? Would Photoshop Elements be an acceptable program to utilize with the various scanners that are out there on the market?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Since I've got 19 years in the Mac biz perhaps it should read "so HE runs in good company.  

The 3200 is perfect for your work Dr. G - DON'T over analyse this.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I second the 3200. Really nice scanner with OS X support in box. Comes bundled with Photoshop Elements. Really nice program. If you have FireWire on your Mac, make sure you pick up a 6 to 6 pin firewire cable. (The scanner only comes with USB). Makes a significant difference in the time it takes for the whole scan to complete. 










*Epson 3200*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Clack clack..the tribe has spoken 

[ April 23, 2003, 10:14 PM: Message edited by: macdoc ]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I stand corrected. Thus, the tribe has spoken.............but for whom? I am sold, but what about Bjornbro? I am sorry if I have hijacked this thread, mon ami. I shall be silent now and let the Mac Mavens help you as well. Paix.

How IS your little girl? Give her a hug for me, please. I LOVE children her age.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Thanks everybody, I never even considered the Epson model described. I was probably going to go with a Pacific Image model like CubaMark mentioned, but I think I'll go for the Epson instead.

Baby update: she's exactly 12 weeks old today, and 14lbs, 6oz. Her eye colour is changing too, I'll call it "Athabasca Blue", the same bright blue colour you see in glaciers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, she sounds beautiful. Enjoy her at this age, since you will be amazed at the growth spurts coming soon. I wish I had a digital camera back in the days when my son was this age, since I could be one of the first to fill up a computer's hard drive with baby pictures. I shall never be able to scan them all, but I do have a few hundred of the classic shots of my son. Enjoy....


----------

